# Documents to ne notarized ?



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Read subject as 'Document to be* notarized'


I've noticed a hot debate on another forum regarding this subject. Few say all photocopies have to be notarized. Others say only those which are not in english/french (or) those docs for which there are no originals available (eg: experience letter not issued by company etc) should be notarized. 

Can someone please clarify.. Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Read subject as 'Document to be* notarized'
> 
> 
> I've noticed a hot debate on another forum regarding this subject. Few say all photocopies have to be notarized. Others say only those which are not in english/french (or) those docs for which there are no originals available (eg: experience letter not issued by company etc) should be notarized.
> ...


The application guide clearly mentions about sending certified copies for translation of documents which are not in English or French language and nowhere else is it mentioned. Therefore, notarization is not mandatory for documents in English or French.

Hundreds of applicants have got PER without notarization. Below is the extract from CIC instruction guide.

________________________________________________________________
Translation of documents

Any document that is not in English or French must be accompanied by:

the English or French translation; and
an affidavit from the person who completed the translation; and
a certified copy of the original document


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Certified true copies is a separate section given there.. It didn't have any specific reference to language translation. Hence my doubt.

If many have got PERs without notarized photocopies, then I don't see any issue


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i do not see any documents which says notary is mandatory


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thq


----------

